# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My new charges

## pissedbudgie

Just wanted to show you a picture of my new charges.
Sorry this is a terrible picture but I didn't want to upset them too much as they only arrived today and are in their quarantine tank.

Now I think they are just perfect but them I am a little biased  :Wink: 
No I'm not ! They are perfect !!!!!!  :Smile: 

BTW DAMN they are greedy !!

----------


## Lynn

Hi Paul,
Very cute.
They look like they are enjoying a little _rehydration spa_ 
Congrats !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Very cute  :Smile: .

----------


## pissedbudgie

> Hi Paul,
> Very cute.
> They look like they are enjoying a little _rehydration spa_ 
> Congrats !


Thank you both, I agree with you, yes they are very cute and beautifully marked.

To me that stance looked like "This is my hideout and I will fight anyone or anything that comes near it !"  :Wink: 

Well they have settled in quite nicely to their quarantine tank and are now very bold and totally not phased when my hand goes anywhere near them  :Smile: 
They are often just sitting there at the front of the tank watching me even more than I am watching them.

They are very greedy too and will eat anything I have tried them on with great enthusiasm.
So far they have eaten:
 Drosophila Melanogaster
Drosophila Hydei
Dwarf white tropical woodlice
Dwarf grey tropical woodlice
Lesser waxworms
Bean weevils
Grain weevils

Like I say, they will eat anything put infront of them  :Smile:  And lots of it !

They even seem to be a pair too  :Big Grin:  When I bought them from dartfrog.co.uk Marc said he thought they were but it was only a guess. But now I have had time to study them closely I am 90%+ sure they are.  :Big Grin: 
If you were to take a cross section accross their body between their front and back legs, they are totally different. Exactly like I would expect for a pair.

As you can probably tell by my rambling on and on, I am totally over the moon with them.

----------


## Lynn

That's great Paul
Enjoy them-they sound like they are doing really well

Yes QT ........has lots of advantages !  :Smile:

----------

